# Loomer - Canadian Alt.Country



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure if people here are into country music, or not? Most of the discussions I have seen are around rock. Anyway, if you like the Jayhawks, Wilco, Kathleen Edwards kinda alt.country sound you'd probably enjoy the Canadian band Loomer. I discovered them via a link from Scotts axeandyoushallrecieve page, as their guitarist is the guy who builds the BYOC pedal for Scott. 

Their little summary is "Loomer. Puttin the Maud back in Maudlin", so that should give you an idea of what they sound like. Anyway, enough rambling. If you're interested, you can hear a bunch of great songs on their myspage page:

http://www.myspace.com/loomermusic

They also have a Loomer page:

http://www.loomeronline.com/


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice stuff!

Ill check them out!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...xm radio, channel 12, X COUNTRY, where i discovered son volt.

thanks for the tip re loomer.

-dh


----------

